# Sports Bar in Bacolod??



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, im leaving iloilo for the sole purpose to be able to view the AFL games on australia channel. does anyone know of a sports bar there Aussie american bar?? or can someone clarify if ****** does actually have australia channel as iloilo have scrapped the channel even on gold sky channel. pathetic, but a good excuse to <Snip> off for the weekend. Thanks
:fingerscrossed:


----------

